# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل تا دو هفته آینده !

## 0M0HamMad0

سلام دوستان
توی پادکست مشاوره ای صنعتی شریف مشاور گفتن که تا 2 هفته دیگه این طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا میشه و هزینه هر واحد بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومانه .
کسی خبر داره ایشون از کجا این آمار رو داده ؟

----------


## biology115

جدی؟ یعنی برا دی هم اجرا شدنیه؟

----------


## biology115

> سلام دوستان
> توی پادکست مشاوره ای صنعتی شریف مشاور گفتن که تا 2 هفته دیگه این طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا میشه و هزینه هر واحد بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومانه .
> کسی خبر داره ایشون از کجا این آمار رو داده ؟


ولی به قول معروف ، تا نباشد چیزکی مردم نگویند چیزها ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> جدی؟ یعنی برا دی هم اجرا شدنیه؟


گفت حدودا 2 هفته آینده ! اینجور که گفت باید مطمئن باشه !

----------


## T!G3R

> گفت حدودا 2 هفته آینده ! اینجور که گفت باید مطمئن باشه !


سلام دوست عزیز
میخوای شرکت کنی؟؟؟؟
والا به یکی از همکلاسیهام هم همینو گفتن 
گفتن تا دو هفته دیگه اجرا میشه !!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوست عزیز
> میخوای شرکت کنی؟؟؟؟
> والا به یکی از همکلاسیهام هم همینو گفتن 
> گفتن تا دو هفته دیگه اجرا میشه !!!


سلام داداش
اگه خرداد هم بشه شرکت کرد نه ! هنوز به درسای سوم نرسیدم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## saeid97

اینجا ایرانه! هیچ چیز بعید نیس
پشتیبان ما میگفت فقط میتونی سه تا درسو انتخاب کنی واسه ترمیم.

----------


## . MeHran .

> اینجا ایرانه! هیچ چیز بعید نیس
> پشتیبان ما میگفت فقط میتونی سه تا درسو انتخاب کنی واسه ترمیم.


چرا هرکی یه چی میگی !!

----------


## *Yousef*

> اینجا ایرانه! هیچ چیز بعید نیس
> پشتیبان ما میگفت فقط میتونی سه تا درسو انتخاب کنی واسه ترمیم.


سه تا درسم نعمتیست, شیمی زیست و فیزیک! وسلام.

----------


## . MeHran .

*سلام دوستان

طبق چیزی که آقای توکلی گفتن من چون دیپلمم ریاضیه واسه کنکور تجربی نمیتونم ترمیمش کنم ؟؟*

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> چرا هرکی یه چی میگی !!


چون اینجا ایرانه

----------


## newpath

سلام بنظرتون واسه کنکور تجربی دیپلم مجدد تجربی بهتره یا ترمیم دیپلم ریاضیم ...

----------


## Hellion

> سه تا درسم نعمتیست, شیمی زیست و فیزیک! وسلام.


فردا میان میگن یه اختصاصی دو تا عمومی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## . MeHran .

> سلام بنظرتون واسه کنکور تجربی دیپلم مجدد تجربی بهتره یا ترمیم دیپلم ریاضیم ...



سوال منم دقیقا همینه ...

دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنن ...

دکتر توکلی گفتن واسه کسایی که رشتشون با دیپلمشون یکیه قابل استفادست فقط !! :Yahoo (114):

----------


## biology115

> سوال منم دقیقا همینه ...
> 
> دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنن ...
> 
> دکتر توکلی گفتن واسه کسایی که رشتشون با دیپلمشون یکیه قابل استفادست فقط !!


آره همینطوره ، فقط درسایی رو میتونی ترمیم کنی که بخوای با دیپلم مربوطه کنکور خودشو بدی ...

----------


## . MeHran .

> آره همینطوره ، فقط درسایی رو میتونی ترمیم کنی که بخوای با دیپلم مربوطه کنکور خودشو بدی ...


*دکتر توکلی :

ترمیم معدل برای کسانی است که می خواهند در رشته دیپلم خودشان در کنکور شرکت کنند. کسی که قصد شرکت در رشته غیر همنام دیپلم دارد یا بابد تغییر رشته بدهد وکتابهای لازم را امتحان بدهد مثلا کسی که از رشته ریاضی فیزیک به تربی می رود باید امتحان زیست بدهد. اما اگر بعد از دیپلم قصد این تغییر را دارد باید تنها کتابها را بخواند و در آزمون مربوطه شرکت کند.

ابهام داره !!*

----------


## biology115

> *دکتر توکلی :
> 
> ترمیم معدل برای کسانی است که می خواهند در رشته دیپلم خودشان در کنکور شرکت کنند. کسی که قصد شرکت در رشته غیر همنام دیپلم دارد یا بابد تغییر رشته بدهد وکتابهای لازم را امتحان بدهد مثلا کسی که از رشته ریاضی فیزیک به تربی می رود باید امتحان زیست بدهد. اما اگر بعد از دیپلم قصد این تغییر را دارد باید تنها کتابها را بخواند و در آزمون مربوطه شرکت کند.
> 
> ابهام داره !!*


نه دیگه ابهام نداره ... قسمت اول خبر همه چیز مشخص شده ...

----------


## . MeHran .

> نه دیگه ابهام نداره ... قسمت اول خبر همه چیز مشخص شده ...


*منظورش از آزمون مربوطه همون ترمیمه ؟؟

من قسمت دومش رو میگم ...

اگه اینجور باشه که مشکلی نیست ...
درسای مشترک رو میشه امتحان داد و ازش استفاده کرد*

----------


## biology115

> سه تا درسم نعمتیست, شیمی زیست و فیزیک! وسلام.


ولی کامل جزئیاتش معلوم نیست ... منم شنیدم میگن فقط یه درس میتونی شرکت کنی ...

----------


## biology115

> *منظورش از آزمون مربوطه همون ترمیمه ؟؟
> 
> من قسمت دومش رو میگم ...
> 
> اگه اینجور باشه که مشکلی نیست ...
> درسای مشترک رو میشه امتحان داد و ازش استفاده کرد*


یعنی اگه میخوای تو ترمیم شرکت کنی باید فقط کنکور دیپلم خودت رو بدی ...

مثلا اگه دیپلم ریاضی داری و میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی نمیتونی تو ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی ...

----------


## . MeHran .

سلام چطور با پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟
مشکلی وجود ندارد و تنها باید کتب تجربی را مطالعه کند اما معدل تاثیری در کنکور او ندارد چون رشته همنام نیست و امکان ترمیم معدل هم وجودن ندارد.



 :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): 


*اینا خودشون قوانین رو میدونن ؟؟؟

خوب مگه حدود 18 درصد تاثیر نداره ؟؟؟!!!!*

----------


## biology115

> سلام چطور با پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟
> مشکلی وجود ندارد و تنها باید کتب تجربی را مطالعه کند اما معدل تاثیری در کنکور او ندارد چون رشته همنام نیست و امکان ترمیم معدل هم وجودن ندارد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *اینا خودشون قوانین رو میدونن ؟؟؟
> ...


فکر کنم 18 درصد تاثیر مربوط به دروس مشترک باشه ...

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

فک کنم تو کنکور ۹۵ از ۵۰۰ هزارنفر داوطلب ۴۵۰ هزارتاشون دیپلمه ریاضی و فارغ التحصیل مهندسیا باشن

----------


## . MeHran .

> فکر کنم 18 درصد تاثیر مربوط به دروس مشترک باشه ...



آره دیگه ولی آقای توکلی میگه هیچ تاثیری نداره ...

----------


## biology115

> فک کنم تو کنکور ۹۵ از ۵۰۰ هزارنفر داوطلب ۴۵۰ هزارتاشون دیپلمه ریاضی و فارغ التحصیل مهندسیا باشن


یعنی مهندسی برق و نمیدونم مهندسی ... اینقدر وضعشون وخیمه ؟؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *دکتر توکلی :
> 
> ترمیم معدل برای کسانی است که می خواهند در رشته دیپلم خودشان در کنکور شرکت کنند. کسی که قصد شرکت در رشته غیر همنام دیپلم دارد یا بابد تغییر رشته بدهد وکتابهای لازم را امتحان بدهد مثلا کسی که از رشته ریاضی فیزیک به تربی می رود باید امتحان زیست بدهد. اما اگر بعد از دیپلم قصد این تغییر را دارد باید تنها کتابها را بخواند و در آزمون مربوطه شرکت کند.
> 
> ابهام داره !!*


فرقی نمیکنه ! شما درسی رو که خراب کردی امتحان بده یا تاثیرش حساب میشه یا نمیشه !

----------


## biology115

> آره دیگه ولی آقای توکلی میگه هیچ تاثیری نداره ...


گفته ، ولی کارنامه هایی که من دیدم تاثیر داشته منتهی کمتر از 25 درصد ..

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> یعنی مهندسی برق و نمیدونم مهندسی ... اینقدر وضعشون وخیمه ؟؟؟


منم ریاضیم سوالم همینه 
دیروز با چنتا از بچه های شریف صحبت کردن گفت از نظر پول و درآمد هرجا بخونی فرقی نداره
کلا درآمد مهندسی اومده پایین
بازار کارش واسه مهندسای دانشگاه های خوب خوبه ولی بقیه که هیچ
من میخونم برم شریف
باشد که پولدار شویم

----------


## . MeHran .

> فرقی نمیکنه ! شما درسی رو که خراب کردی امتحان بده یا تاثیرش حساب میشه یا نمیشه !


خیلی فرق میکنه ...

حساب نشه کلی از وقتم به باد میره و ...

----------


## biology115

> منم ریاضیم سوالم همینه 
> دیروز با چنتا از بچه های شریف صحبت کردن گفت از نظر پول و درآمد هرجا بخونی فرقی نداره
> کلا درآمد مهندسی اومده پایین
> بازار کارش واسه مهندسای دانشگاه های خوب خوبه ولی بقیه که هیچ
> من میخونم برم شریف
> باشد که پولدار شویم


باشد که همه پولدار شویم ...

----------


## biology115

بچه ها دیگه باید منتظر جزئیات باشیم ، همین امروز فرداست که خبرشو اعلام میکنن ...

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

یعنی واسه دی تصویب میشه یا نه؟

اگه دی تصویب شه دیگه خرداد نمیشه ترمیم کرد؟

----------


## biology115

> یعنی واسه دی تصویب میشه یا نه؟
> 
> اگه دی تصویب شه دیگه خرداد نمیشه ترمیم کرد؟


چرا میشه هر سه نوبت یعنی دی و خرداد و شهریور امتحان داد ...

ولی هر چه زودتر بشه امتحان داد بهتره ...

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> چرا میشه هر سه نوبت یعنی دی و خرداد و شهریور امتحان داد ...
> 
> ولی هر چه زودتر بشه امتحان داد بهتره ...



اصن تصویب شده یا مثه 100 تا تاپیک دیگه ای ک قبلا هم زده شده بود رو هواس و معلوم نیس؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## biology115

> اصن تصویب شده یا مثه 100 تا تاپیک دیگه ای ک قبلا هم زده شده بود رو هواس و معلوم نیس؟


به نظر من که تصویب شده چون اگه خاطرتون باشه ، فکر کنم اواخر شهریور بود

بیشتر شبکه های خبری بازتابش دادن ...

پس نمیشه گفت رو هواست ...

ولی این دی یا خرداد اجرا شدنش رو هواست ...

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

آخه دوست خوبم تو ایران همیشه همین بوده ک فقط تصویب میکنیم و پای اجرا و عمل ک میاد وسط معلوم نیس چی شده یهو :Yahoo (20): 

الانم ک وسط آذر هست و امتحانای دی هم ک از 5 ام شروع میشه. یعنی تا الان نباید مشخص میشده ک چیکار باید کرد؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## *Yousef*

> ولی کامل جزئیاتش معلوم نیست ... منم شنیدم میگن فقط یه درس میتونی شرکت کنی ...


یه درس؟ :Yahoo (20):  

منم شنیدم اصلا هیچ درسیو نمی تونیم ترمیم کنیم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## biology115

> آخه دوست خوبم تو ایران همیشه همین بوده ک فقط تصویب میکنیم و پای اجرا و عمل ک میاد وسط معلوم نیس چی شده یهو
> 
> الانم ک وسط آذر هست و امتحانای دی هم ک از 5 ام شروع میشه. یعنی تا الان نباید مشخص میشده ک چیکار باید کرد؟


درسته ، الانم که این ترمیم معدل رو گذاشتن عاشق چشم و ابروی من و شما نبودن

میخواستن سرو صدا و اعتراضات بخوابه

و اگه اجراش نکنن بازم کلی سرو صدا ایجاد میشه ...

----------


## biology115

> یه درس؟ 
> 
> منم شنیدم اصلا هیچ درسیو نمی تونیم ترمیم کنیم


جدا میگم از دو تا مشاور شنیدم ...

ولی همونطور که گفتم هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست ...

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> درسته ، الانم که این ترمیم معدل رو گذاشتن عاشق چشم و ابروی من و شما نبودن
> 
> میخواستن سرو صدا و اعتراضات بخوابه
> 
> و اگه اجراش نکنن بازم کلی سرو صدا ایجاد میشه ...


اوکی پس همچنان روی هواس :Yahoo (113): 

مرسی ک وقت گذاشتی ونظر دادی :Yahoo (79): 

دوستان دیگه اگه کسی اطلاعات کامل تری داره ممنون میشم بگه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## biology115

> اوکی پس همچنان روی هواس
> 
> مرسی ک وقت گذاشتی ونظر دادی
> 
> دوستان دیگه اگه کسی اطلاعات کامل تری داره ممنون میشم بگه


حالا یه چیز دیگه هم ممکنه باشه ، ممکنه شرایطی بذارن که هرکسی نتونه شرکت کنه ...

اینم باید در نظر گرفت ...

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> حالا یه چیز دیگه هم ممکنه باشه ، ممکنه شرایطی بذارن که هرکسی نتونه شرکت کنه ...
> 
> اینم باید در نطر گرفت ...



اصن داداش بزار دستور العملش بیاد تا ببینیم چی ب چیه.

من فقط دعا میکنم ک اگه قراره دی اجرا شه زودتر اعلام کنن تا ببینیم چیکار باید بکنیم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## biology115

> اصن داداش بزار دستور العملش بیاد تا ببینیم چی ب چیه.
> 
> من فقط دعا میکنم ک اگه قراره دی اجرا شه زودتر اعلام کنن تا ببینیم چیکار باید بکنیم


آره اینطوری بهتره ...

ولی امروز فردا باید اعلام بشه ...

----------


## mahdi100

سلام
دوستان همونطور که گفته بودم این طرح تا دو هفته اجرا میشه
من الکی نشنیدم که
ما واسه حرف هامون مدرک داریم

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> سلام
> دوستان همونطور که گفته بودم این طرح تا دو هفته اجرا میشه
> من الکی نشنیدم که
> ما واسه حرف هامون مدرک داریم


سلام دوست عزیز

داداش این خبر کی ب صورت رسمی اعلام میشه؟

----------


## ali1375-0016

[QUOTE=_-Mohammad-_;676568]سلام دوست عزیز

داداش این خبر کی ب صورت رسمی اعلام میشه؟[
جریان چیه ؟سومو ک نخوندیم هنوز .
اماده نیستیم

----------


## mahdi100

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> داداش این خبر کی ب صورت رسمی اعلام میشه؟


سلام عزیز
منم دقیق نمیدونم
این خبر را هم کارشناس سنجش و دکتر عباسزاده دکترای زمین شناسی و زیست به من گفتند

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

[QUOTE=ali1375-0016;676569]


> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> داداش این خبر کی ب صورت رسمی اعلام میشه؟[
> جریان چیه ؟سومو ک نخوندیم هنوز .
> اماده نیستیم



داداش نمیدونم چی بگم.

دوستان میگن اجرا میشه ولی منبع رسمی هنوز اعلام نکرده و امتحانا هم 5ام شروع میشه

والا همه چی رو هواس :Yahoo (50):

----------


## biology115

خب اگه دوستانی که دی نخوندن بذارن واسه خرداد امتحان بدن ...

----------


## biology115

> سلام عزیز
> منم دقیق نمیدونم
> این خبر را هم کارشناس سنجش و دکتر عباسزاده دکترای زمین شناسی و زیست به من گفتند


امیدوارم ...

----------


## mpaarshin

ما که واسه دی نمیتونیم امتحان بدیم امیدوارم بشه خرداد هم داد یه دفعه یجور نشه بگن نه فقط دی بدبخت شیم چون من دوم و پیش رو خوندم و خیلیای دیگه با برنامه قلم چی پیش رفتن

----------


## mahdi100

فقط اینو میتونم بگم برید از الان برید بخونید دی یا خرداد یکی صد درصد  اجرا میشه
تمام

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> ما که واسه دی نمیتونیم امتحان بدیم امیدوارم بشه خرداد هم داد یه دفعه یجور نشه بگن نه فقط دی بدبخت شیم چون من دوم و پیش رو خوندم و خیلیای دیگه با برنامه قلم چی پیش رفتن



داداش گلم فعلا ک هیچی معلوم نیس و هنوز منبع رسمی چیزی اعلام نکرده

قرار باشه دی اجرا شه قطعا تا هفته ی دیگه خبرش اعلام میشه و همه چیو توش توضیح میدن ک چطوری خواهد بود :Yahoo (83):

----------


## biology115

> ما که واسه دی نمیتونیم امتحان بدیم امیدوارم بشه خرداد هم داد یه دفعه یجور نشه بگن نه فقط دی بدبخت شیم چون من دوم و پیش رو خوندم و خیلیای دیگه با برنامه قلم چی پیش رفتن


آره واسه دی امتحان دادن ریسکه ...

----------


## Lara27

> ولی کامل جزئیاتش معلوم نیست ... منم شنیدم میگن فقط یه درس میتونی شرکت کنی ...


این همه انتظار و دنگ و فنگ برای یک درس؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## biology115

> این همه انتظار و دنگ و فنگ برای یک درس؟


دوست عزیز ، من فقط روایت رو نقل کردم

هرچند که خودم هم راضی نیستم چون یه درس ارزشش رو نداره ...

----------


## biology115

دوستان یه سوال دارم ...

به نظر شما معدل دیپلمه سال 84 -85 تو کنکور تاثیر داره یا خیر؟

مرسی

----------


## Ritalin

> فقط اینو میتونم بگم برید از الان برید بخونید دی یا خرداد یکی صد درصد  اجرا میشه
> تمام


اگه دی میخواستن اجرایی کنن باید زودتر میگفتن که اماده شیم نه ۱ هفته به امتحان .
اگه دی اجرایی بشه کسایی که دی ندن میتونن خرداد؟

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان-به نظر من به جایی اینکه وقتتون رو بذارید برای درست کردن نمره ی یک درس خو اون وقتو بذارید برای کنکور-- موفق باشید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان-به نظر من به جایی اینکه وقتتون رو بذارید برای درست کردن نمره ی یک درس خو اون وقتو بذارید برای کنکور-- موفق باشید


سلام . داداش گرفتن نمره توی امتحان نهایی به مراتب ساده تر از کنکوره ! کسی که نمرش زیر 18 باشه باید امتحان بده حتما . البته امتحان نهایی برای درسایی مثل شیمی و فیزیک زیاد با کنکور فرق نداره ولی درسایی مثل ادبیات و دینی خیلی دردسر سازه

----------


## biology115

دوستان یه سوال دارم

اگه کسی مثلا تو زیست نهاییش رو 20 آورده 

و تو کنکور هم 50 بزنه ، با تاثیر نمره نهایی چقدر محاسبه میشه؟

----------


## *Yousef*

> دوستان یه سوال دارم
> 
> اگه کسی مثلا تو زیست نهاییش رو 20 آورده 
> 
> و تو کنکور هم 50 بزنه ، با تاثیر نمره نهایی چقدر محاسبه میشه؟


داداش شما 24ساعت اینجایی و دنبال ترمیم معدل, به خداوندی خدا قسم اگر معدل شما 20 هم باشه با این وضع وقت هدر دادن رتبه ای نمیارین

----------


## biology115

آخه خیلی نگرانم ...

----------


## -AMiN-

این و
اینجا ایرانه شاید ترمیم معدل همین دی باشه!!!
یادتونه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Ritalin

بچه ها برا ی دی اجرایی بشه شما امادگی دارید؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام بنظرتون واسه کنکور تجربی دیپلم مجدد تجربی بهتره یا ترمیم دیپلم ریاضیم ...


سلام دوست عزیز،
بر اساس گفته آقای توکلی ، 
ترمیم فقط واسه کسایی هس که عنوان دیپلمشون با گروه آزمایشی انتخابی کنکورشون یکی باشه.....!!!!

----------


## nahid

up
از الان بخونید هنوزم وقت هست واسه دی نمره خوب بیاریم.

----------


## optician

قطعا همزمان با امتحانات نهایی سال سوم  و پیش دانشگاهی خواهد بود

منبع خبر : خبر خوش وزیر آموزش و پرورش برای کنکوری‌ها

برو بچ دقت کنید """ وزیر آموزش و پرورش گفت: دیپلمه‌های سال ۸۴ به بعد برای تغییر و افزایش معدل و تأثیر بهتر آن در کنکور می‌توانند امسال در امتحانات نهایی ثبت‌نام و شرکت کنند.""""

در امتحانات نهایی ثبت نام و شرکت کنند یعنی چی؟؟؟؟!!!!! یعنی همزمان با امتحانات نهایی برگزار میشه ... بد به دل راه ندید... برید درس بخونید  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## *Yousef*

خبر مال مهرماهه!

----------


## Ritalin

قراره معدل ترمیم کنیم نه بدتر کنیم.
اگه میخواستن دی اجرایی کنن باید حداقل تا ۱۵ ابان میگفتن که تا اوایل اذر کارای ثبت نام انجام شده بود و بچه ها یه ماه وقت داشتن.

----------


## Ritalin

وزیر هم تو مصاحبه اش گفت سعی میکنیم تا اخر سال تحصیلی اجرایی بشه.

----------


## optician

> خبر مال مهرماهه!


تاریخ برگزاری کنکور 95 هم تو شهریور اعلام شد... دلیل نمیشه چون تو مهر گفتن خبر نادرست باشه

----------


## reza1995live

دوستان به نظرتون اگه دی اجرا بشه اجازه میدن یه سری درس رو در دی و یه سری درس رو در خرداد امتحان بدیم مثلا عمومی ها تو دی و اختصاصی ها تو خرداد
اگه بشه چی میییییییییشه!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## *Yousef*

> تاریخ برگزاری کنکور 95 هم تو شهریور اعلام شد... دلیل نمیشه چون تو مهر گفتن خبر نادرست باشه


از این لحاظ گفتم که بعدش10تا مصاحبه کردن و به همدیگه پاسش کردن و دیگه هم کسی با قاطعیت از اجرا شدنش حرفی نزده تا حالا

----------


## optician

> از این لحاظ گفتم که بعدش10تا مصاحبه کردن و به همدیگه پاسش کردن و دیگه هم کسی با قاطعیت از اجرا شدنش حرفی نزده تا حالا


ghanoon ro nemitoonan dor bezanan vagarna estizah mishe dele ma ham khonak :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Bano.m

دوستانی که 8 صفحه رو خوندن میشه بگن اخرش چی شد؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## *Yousef*

> دوستانی که 8 صفحه رو خوندن میشه بگن اخرش چی شد؟


کما فی سابق, هیچ نتیجه ای نداشت, هرکی میاد میگه من بابام توکلیه, پدر دوستم فلانیه و گفته یه هفته دیگه اجرا میشه,
ولی من بهت میگم این طرح اصلا اجرا نمیشه, اینا یه چی گفتن و حالام توش موندن ک چطوری عملیش کنن, شاااااید سالی دیگه اجرا شه شاااااااید

----------


## Bano.m

> کما فی سابق, هیچ نتیجه ای نداشت, هرکی میاد میگه من بابام توکلیه, پدر دوستم فلانیه و گفته یه هفته دیگه اجرا میشه,
> ولی من بهت میگم این طرح اصلا اجرا نمیشه, اینا یه چی گفتن و حالام توش موندن ک چطوری عملیش کنن, شاااااید سالی دیگه اجرا شه شاااااااید


خب خداروشکر... :Yahoo (16): 
امیدوارم تا خرداد  اصلا اجرا نشه..اصلا  انشاءالله قبل  خرداد اجرا نشه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## biology115

دوستان خبر جدیدی نشد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## milad-19

اقا درگیر این چیزا نشید خیالتون تخت دی ماه اجرا نمیشه یعنی اصلا امکان نداره اجرا بشه به این زودیا... هنوز هیچی رو تصویب نکردن فقط گفتن یه طرحی هست که قراره اجرا بشه به اسم ترمیم معدل!!!!!!!  اگرم از من بپرسی میگم اصلا فراموشش کن انگار که چیزی نگفتن!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mostafa7

خدا لعنتتون کنه که فقط دغدغه فکری درست میکنید برامون . 
یه بار مثل آدم نمیگن این طرح چطوریه کی اجرا میشه ...

----------


## biology115

> خدا لعنتتون کنه که فقط دغدغه فکری درست میکنید برامون . 
> یه بار مثل آدم نمیگن این طرح چطوریه کی اجرا میشه ...


حداقل یه خبر درست حسابی نمیدن که آدم خیالش راحت بشه ...

حالا از این وری یا از اون وری !!!!!

----------


## biology115

Up

----------


## DR Matrix

چرته

----------


## arash12345

خوبه

----------

